# Post Pics that remind you of each Instinctual Variant



## noaydi (Feb 18, 2011)

..


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

no_id said:


> I see, but I just finded it quite intense...


So...
Ps - there's a quote button.


----------



## noaydi (Feb 18, 2011)

mushr00m said:


> I put SP/SO because its like your watching people through a filter or at a distance, its got a misanthropic edge to it


I see, but the artist seem quite able to add intensity to what he feel here... Overrally the pic itself and the feeling artist show are actually intense imo, if you bypass a bit possible interpretation ("im disconnected from pplz")... the guy after this pic is probably too aware of intensity/connection (or lack of) nuance for being sx last

sp so would be far more normal, like the picture I linked in my pic post : sp first >> not that occupied with transformation/merging of reality/things/ppl according to internal self, so second >> experimental social ascension in the frames of societal norm. Normal ppl.


----------



## WOLFsanctuary (Sep 19, 2012)

Everyone!








Anyone?








Just You 








So MANY...








A Broken Heart :-(









A type 4 SX/SP

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

no_id said:


> I see, but the artist seem quite able to add intensity to what he feel here... Overrally the pic itself and the feeling artist show is intense imo, if you bypass a bit possible interpretation ("im disconnected from pplz")... the guy after this pic is probably too aware of intensity/connection (or lack of) nuance for being sx last


Guess what, I DO NOT CARE!!! Stop this petty ego fixing just because I didn't respond graciously to your other thread for good reason. 
And you reckon that SX lasts have the intensity of a banana skin :laughing: Survival relies on all 3 instincts. 
Now run along.


----------



## noaydi (Feb 18, 2011)

lol this have nothing to do with other thread dude peace, at first I didnt notice it was the same you that posted anywhere in this forum so in my and this thread. I was just interested and curious by your comparaison,if you understand what being interested and curious is. I accept u do not care anyway thx being honest.

ps : a banana is the most erotic things in the world, fucking intense man.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

no_id said:


> lol this have nothing to do with other thread dude peace, at first I didnt notice it was the same you that posted anywhere in this forum so in my and this thread. I accept u do not care anyway thx being honest.


I see...
Now why would someone go as far to argue about an sp/so picture so soon after?


----------



## noaydi (Feb 18, 2011)

Just for your health plz try to not use enneaconception for judging other ("ego fixing"...), this show only your brain have trojan and you need enneadesintoxication


----------



## noaydi (Feb 18, 2011)

mushr00m said:


> I see...
> Now why would someone go as far to argue about an sp/so picture so soon after?


sx way to see, haha. no. wait. not sure to understand the question, even google translate send me shit after pressing translate. Sry for that. Im really interested into picture and what they represent/inspire. Quite fond of this type of stuff, especially if the image isn't a simple heart image for representing love.


----------



## Bluity (Nov 12, 2012)

no_id said:


> sp/so :


That is so me.:blushed: I can see myself doing that exact same pose with that certificate.


----------



## noaydi (Feb 18, 2011)

lol ! I have to admit I don't really like what represent this kind of attitude (the pic) but I find your disclosure so nice


----------



## Bluity (Nov 12, 2012)

no_id said:


> lol ! I have to admit I don't really like what represent this kind of attitude (the pic) but I find your disclosure so nice


What can I say? I like awards.


----------



## thimble (Oct 6, 2010)

Sp/sx:


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

Sp/Sx:

View attachment 63246


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

sp/sx


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Soc/Sx + Sp/Soc :laughing:


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

so/sx:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Sx/Sp


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

an Sp/Sx trying to catch up on office politics, trends and group dynamics


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

The Ranges of Sp/Sx

Sp/Sx~Ascetic (weak Sx)




















Sp/Sx~Binger (medium Sx)




















Sp/Sx~Decadent (strong Sx)


----------

